# How to Record Screen Movements



## hishashigupta (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi All,
I am using a iMAC OS X jaguar machine and my requirement is to capture the Browser Screens , i.e. I want to Record some mouse clicks which in turn requests a new page .
Can any one please tell me the software which I should use to do all this recording . I use "SnagIT " on my Windows machine but that is not compatible in iMAC .
 Please help 
Thanks
Shashi


----------



## Arden (Jul 17, 2003)

Snapz Pro


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 1, 2009)

They probably went with Snapz Pro back then in 2003...


----------



## gamemaniac (Sep 2, 2009)

Still I don't think that the problem has been sorted. Any more options please?


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 2, 2009)

On the Mac side, I used Snapz Pro for any video I needed - otherwise VNC from a PC and then webex. Too bad they don't do webex recorder for OS X, and there is (the last time I checked when I needed one) probably no .wrf to iPod compatible video converter.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 3, 2009)

SnapzPro or if you're upgrading to Snow Leopard then use Quicktime.  Video screen capture comes as a feature standard on the QT shipped with 10.6.

-- EDIT --

Just noticed this was dug up from the grave...oops.


----------



## gamemaniac (Sep 3, 2009)

So, mdnky, are you sure it will really work?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes, it will really, really work.  That's what it's designed to do.


----------



## mdnky (Sep 3, 2009)

gamemaniac said:


> So, mdnky, are you sure it will really work?



Seems to work fine.

http://macosx.designs4efx.com/reply.mov (429KB)

http://macosx.designs4efx.com/reply_big.mov (3.88MB)


----------

